# World's biggest project overlooking the sea to be announced Saturday...



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

*Biggest Project in the world to be announced ...*

The Biggest Project in the World will be announced this saturday at 11 am in Jumierah (Area in Dubai) By his highness shiekh mohammed bin rashid

Lets all wait and see what he has in store for Dubai and the WORLD

Arabic article


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Ok guys lets play a game here  it does mention in the article that this project will overlook water  however , i think we should all write down what we think it might be  yepeeee , i`ll start

1- The expansion and new render of the Businessbay !!

2- Hmmm , ahhhhhhhhhh i cant think of anything


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ehem
can somebody skip the time please 

this is why we love dubai isn't it?

if it's the biggest in the world it's bigger than dubailand? maybe the jewel for what we have been waiting so long?

oh my, i'm afraid of some sleepless nights!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

how about these?

how about a 20o0ft tall man made island?
an artifical island with only skyscapers?
jumeriah horizons>unlikely
business bay expansion and tower. 
a flying airport
the worlds biggest building. be it the chystal dome or other.
a giant sandwich
a flying airport. 
a space elevator


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Who knows WHO KNOWS  i bet he is browsing the website right now laughing at us 

Raptor , you mentioned the flying airport twice , sorry , but your disqualified 

I think it might be the crystal dome !!!

And the article mentoned its going to over look water , not be an island ??


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

overlooking the water is what scares me
there still is mountain city to be "announced" as we only have ONE press release!

maybe it's bubble city :lol: :hilarious

i don't believe it's the crystal dome. if they say "the biggest" it is big!! crystal dome is just an unusual building

so excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited,... :nuts:


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

maybe a national staduim on an island,a manhattan type island,largest observation tower.

ahh!! i hate surprises


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Civil work






























How do you feel now ?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Some stuff Dubai_Boy forgot to mention from the article: 1. Its going to be a Nakheel project and 2. its going to be in Madinat Jumeirah, not just Jumeirah. You guys should go check it out, I mean you know the place and the time, there's no reason why you should miss this unless you have school or work or some other boring daily routine .


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Someone needs to go, maybe get a webcam and telecast it live for us  j/k

It has to be either:

1. Business bay expanded all the way to the sea through SZR
2. Crystal Dome
3. Jewel ( which IMP sucks and I hope this is not it)
4. The official height of BD to be more than 1 km 

I'm thinking... biggest ever... hmmm... bigger than Jebel Ali Airport City, Dubai Land, Palm Deira, Business Bay ??? NOOOOOOO WAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

It will be my first day at work  so i guess i cant make it


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

this most probably wont be any of the following: Business Bay, Crystal Dome, 1km Burj Dubai, simply because its going to be a *NAKHEEL* project.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Good Luck Dubai_Boy, where you going to work again? ADNOC or ADCO?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

good luck then!! 
first day is always hard, i have always made this experience

maybe this new project can sweeten your first day a little bit  



but i would laugh my *** off if it was an industrial project or so :lol:
but it's nakheel so it's another leisure project


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Its ADNOC , and its only for a moth , training and gaining experience  thats all

==========================================

Yes it is a nakheel project  so it could be !!! the maze at Ibn Batuta mall naaaaah

It must be another huge community filled with skyscrapers and linked to the horizon project ?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah it could very well be the Jumeirah Horizon or is that already launched?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Nope, not Jumeirah Horizon, doesnt overlook the sea. Im dying here, im talking to myself, lol!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

How can the horizon possibly be the biggest anything , i mean its just a few hundred skyscrapers in the shape of a star  

I think its going to BLOW US AWAY . wait and see


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

^Another good point.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> I have spoken to my sources and I can assure you this project will BLOW YOUR MINDS AWAY.


I have spoken to my sources, and they say that your sources dont know s*** :tongue2:

Serkal, I think what your talking about is another project, it might be Jumeirah Horizon. This one's got to be next to the sea because thats why its special: its the biggest project by the sea in the world.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

*Island in the Air*

I 've got it
Its actually a piece of land which is going to be elevated about 20 metres above the sea, its going to have the illusion that its floating, but actually will be held by clear see through ropes tield to surrounding pillars. All the usual villas and hotels on it of course, it going to be amazing


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Qatar4Ever said:


> ok couldnt you ask your friends what it was ?


I did and it blew my mind away, so when you hear about it this saturday you will keel over in shock!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

juiced, you're kidding, right?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Juiced two questions and thats it.

1- Is it the Horizon project?

2-Is it truely Unique / or a project we are familiar with but at a greater scale?


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

:soon: :hammer: :clown:


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

ahmedr said:


> I have spoken to my sources, and they say that your sources dont know s*** :tongue2:
> 
> Serkal, I think what your talking about is another project, it might be Jumeirah Horizon. This one's got to be next to the sea because thats why its special: its the biggest project by the sea in the world.


hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... interesting ... I can't wait :tongue2:


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

juiced said:


> I did and it blew my mind away, so when you hear about it this saturday you will keel over in shock!


come on ... you cant do this to us ... at least give us a hint, point us in a direction and we will do the rest ... pleeeeease !!


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

this thread is full of sh!t. If there is anything offical post a new thread.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes once announced please create a new one
this one here is just blah blah :blahblah: :lol:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Dubai Game City or Dubai Gambler City ? 
:runaway: 
:cheers:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

..or Dubai Casino City


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

I think that would be a step too far for Dubai....althugh Kerzner, the guys doing Atlantis on the Palm with Nakheel are casino kings around the world. I also heard that it will be some sort of residential/commercial district with US and Kuwaiti investment


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Well I really hope it's not a gambling facility!


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

This was a story from Hotelier magazine at the end of 2003....Rio de Jumeirah...it's in the forum, but it not particularly recent. It would add up. 

A massive new residential, retail and entertainment development, dubbed Rio de Jumeirah, is set to transform Dubai’s coastline, according to sources close to the project.
The promoters are currently keeping details of the project under wraps, but sources say Dubai’s latest attraction is going to be pitched as a high end exclusive development along similar lines to Palm Islands.

Rio de Jumeirah will obviously be located along Dubai’s Jumeirah coastline and will be a key attraction of the New Dubai area.

“Dubai’s Jumeirah Beach strip may be getting a bit crowded, but there is still space for some great new projects,” said a construction industry expert.

The Jumeirah Beach strip has always been prime real estate and boasts globally recognised landmarks such as the Burj Al Arab and the Palm Islands apart from a host of luxurious beach resort properties. 

It is divided into two main sections with the first extending from Dubai Drydocks up to Burj Al Arab. This is mostly residential-cum-commercial. The section from Burj Al Arab up to Jebel Ali Free Zone has developed into a resort strip. Development has even extended beyond Jebel Ali with little land left until the Abu Dhabi border is reached at Al Jazeera Resort.

Sources say Rio de Jumeirah is likely to come up in the second section.

As the name suggests, Rio de Jumeirah is being intended as Dubai’s own Rio de Janeiro, Brazil’s haunt of the rich and famous.

“It is going to be a lifestyle development — very upscale, very smart,” said a source.

Rio de Jumeirah is likely to have both commercial and residential offerings — and could offer freehold ownership along the established trend in major Dubai projects, sources said.

Since the development is still in the design stage, its details are still being worked out. These should be completed shortly. An announcement is expected next month or in the first quarter of next year, sources said. They pointed out that Rio de Jumeirah, like its counterpart in Latin America, is likely to have a river flowing through the heart of the development — in Jumeirah’s case, man made. It will offer villa and apartment-type accommodation, hotels, shopping, restaurants and cafes and other self-sustaining mini-township amenities.

Plans are being considered to reclaim part of the land for Rio de Jumeirah from the sea. Like in the case of the two Palms and the World, this too would also add precious coastline for the emirate, sources pointed out.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I can wait. it wont be great. itll probably be just a tiny little island.

 yeah right!

juiced you better spill or ill come hunting.
could be the new pinnicle... is it definatly nakheel?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

oh im not allowed to say...


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

Qatar4Ever said:


> this thread is full of sh!t. If there is anything offical post a new thread.


Actually, the thread should have never been created until there is verifiable information.

People, PLEASE do not create a thread about such projects until the project and its details can be confirmed and verified as real. If that doesn't happen until the project is under construction or whatever, then too bad.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

*NEXT Staurday .. What do you think it is ?*

Nakheel is going to announce something VERY BIG next Sat...
Dubai Boy posted this earlier http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173490


Since we are not allowed to have a discussion about something we dunno what it would be ... let us guess what it is going to be

I think it would be another bunch of supertalls


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

im going for a flying airport, orbiting the wtb, on a random reclaimed island 4kms offshore.

juiced thinks he knows. but how reliable is he. how can i trust someone who doesnt see that man utd are the greatest team in the world hno:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> I know what it is and its huge.
> Basically its a 8000 room resort at the base of the Palm Jebel Ali being developed by JI and is like the madinat but 4 times bigger in every sence.
> Cant wait for the renders and the official announcement


hmmmmm........ dunno........ i have my doubts as to whether the worlds largest project would actually turn out to be the Jebel Ali beaches improvement project.

We will all have to wait and c....... we have all other worlds largests'covered (mall, WTB(s), islands, hotel, resedential tower(s), theme park....) so this will really have to be something unique.

Bring it on Dubai........ the fans r getting restless. lol :cheers:


----------



## Aloosh (Jan 24, 2005)

i actually wanted to ask u all a few questions,
who are the main moderators of the skyscrapercity forum?and are their diff moderators for each sub-forum? and who authorizes these moderators.

just felt like knowing how this whole forum is controlled


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i wanna know who ownes the damn thing, and who pays for webspace! does this place secretly make money!


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

Here is a different idea ... maybe its Platinum (the world's largest cruise line - boat)


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Why was this thread locked for some time and who unlocked it?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

dxb_raptor said:


> i wanna know who ownes the damn thing, and who pays for webspace! does this place secretly make money!


Jan is the owner of the forum. He and some others publish a monthly magazine in dutch and English, called: "High Above Roterdam" some of the proceding of the sales goes for the forum.

However when i met Jan in Dubai in October, he was actually complaining that the forum is getting too big to handle and they're looking for ways to cover the extra charges for renting more servers.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Why not have sponsors advertising? No one will mind that as long as we can keep the pop-ups away


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah there is plently of litle gaps where ads could be put. like next to the title banner.
im sure that emmar and nakeeel would love to get themselves stamped on the site.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Actually Jan mentioned that possibility, smiling as it was joking.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> Actually Jan mentioned that possibility, smiling as it was joking.


this way the site may even gain acess to exclusive information bout Dubai projects!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

That would be great, considering Emaar will become the super skyscraper company after Dubai Marina and New Downtown. Dubai Properties would be more exciting tho since we know almost nothing about the company. If the admin ever does go ahead with this adverstising thing then I think Dubai's companies should be the first to be targeted since they'll want to pay some good money.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Less than 9 hours to go until project is launched, cant wait!!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

4 hours to go......... :runaway:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

2 hours? u guys are really geeks :cheers:


----------



## Aloosh (Jan 24, 2005)

so it should be announced by now guys?!whts up


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

^ About an hour more to go


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

how do u know it's an hour to go?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

so what is it?


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

*LAUNCH* *LAUNCH*
You think you know Dubai?
Think Again.
A close agent working under cover has gathered the above phrase from the highy protected 'ground zero' where today an announcement will be made that will change our lives forever. More information will be reported as it comes in.


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

Where well it be announced at?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!!

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!! WOOOOOOOHAAA!

gets its own thread now!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

not sure if we should open a thread in projects & updates  :jk:


----------



## Mr Man (Sep 11, 2002)

I did  Renderings are up to with Dubai's latest World's Tallest Building.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

great!


----------

